# RAE dictionary



## Philippa

Hi folks!
I can't get the Spanish Definitions to come up at all. I think this happened yesterday too. Is anyone else having this problem? Is it a problem with the RAE website itself? Or Word Reference? Or me/my computer?!!
Thanks
Philippa


----------



## Tormenta

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> I can't get the Spanish Definitions to come up at all. I think this happened yesterday too. Is anyone else having this problem? Is it a problem with the RAE website itself? Or Word Reference? Or me/my computer?!!
> Thanks
> Philippa




Hi Philippa,

I have not been able to enter the RAE website since Thursday (13/01).  Maybe they don't let us in because Art asked them too many questions  

I have sent an e-mail to RAE, if I find out what's going on I'll let you know.

Tormenta


----------



## vachecow

Hmm...some how I could do it http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=cow&v=b


----------



## Tormenta

Maybe I did not say it right in my first post:
-I am not able to access the  RAE website.
-Wordreference works just fine.  

They are two different things


----------



## Focalist

The RAE server itself seems to be "down". Some other "mirror sites" are, or were, working however:

e.g. http://www.es.educaterra.com/hojasbbdd/hojas/rae/admin/rae1.jsp?idapr=42__esp_1_257_

F


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> I can't get the Spanish Definitions to come up at all. I think this happened yesterday too. Is anyone else having this problem? Is it a problem with the RAE website itself? Or Word Reference? Or me/my computer?!!
> Thanks
> Philippa


 


  Sí Philippa!!! It does not work!!!


----------



## vachecow

Ok...sorry


----------



## mkellogg

It seems to be working now at least.  Having taken the time to look at the RAE site for the first time in a while, I've updated the link to make the searches accent insensitive. 

Mike


----------



## Alpha0ne

Focalist said:
			
		

> The RAE server itself seems to be "down". Some other "mirror sites" are, or were, working however:
> 
> e.g. http://www.es.educaterra.com/hojasbbdd/hojas/rae/admin/rae1.jsp?idapr=42__esp_1_257_
> 
> F


 Thank you Focalist for that link, it is very interesting.
Regards,
A1


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> It seems to be working now at least.  Having taken the time to look at the RAE site for the first time in a while, I've updated the link to make the searches accent insensitive.
> 
> Mike



It still isn't working all the time for me (this morning, a bit yesterday). Is it only 'open' at some times in the day?!

Thanks Mike, for making it accent insensitive - I'm always happier to be lazy   
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Right now it is working without any problems for me.

The RAE dictionary has long had performance problems.  Maybe it is a time of day problem, with many people using the dictionary in the morning in Spain.  Please keep me inforormed if this continues.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Philippa

Mike,
I'm still having problems, sometimes it works, often it doesn't. I never noticed anything like this before!  
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Keeping a website up has never been easy stuff!  Whenever I see some other site go down like RAE, I feel for them because I know some people are working very hard trying to get it fixed.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I've updated the link to make the searches accent insensitive.


Hi Mike
Is there any chance of making the RAE search plural insensitive and even part of the verb insensitive as well? (As the WR/Espasa one is) Oh, and can you get it to chop off the 'se' so that it (the RAE one) doesn't tell me that vestirse and alegrase etc. aren't in the dictionary?!
Just wondering if it's possible....
Thanks
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Mike
> Is there any chance of making the RAE search plural insensitive and even part of the verb insensitive as well? (As the WR/Espasa one is) Oh, and can you get it to chop off the 'se' so that it (the RAE one) doesn't tell me that vestirse and alegrase etc. aren't in the dictionary?!
> Just wondering if it's possible....
> Thanks
> Philippa



Hi Philippa,

Mike will have a more definitive answer, I'm sure, but once you go to the RAE site, you are dealing strictly with what the RAE itself chooses to do.

WR has no control over that institution.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Yaa Philippa,

I don't have control over the search there, since the results come directly from the RAE website.  I'm even hesitant to automatically take off s's or se's from the end of words. Many words legitimately end in those letters.

Sorry,
Mike


----------

